# Do you have something.....



## Roshini

Can someone translate this in tagalog for me? Here it is:

1) Now can you let go of me?(as in holding my hand in stop after a fight)
2) do you have something to say to me, Mang_______?
3) I was such an idiot to believe everything you said!

Thats it, thanks. Magandang araw to all of you.


----------



## wEi-wEi

1) Pwede bang bitiwan mo ako?
2) May gusto ka bang sabihin sa akin, Mang ______?
3) Isa akong tanga para pagkatiwalaan lahat ng sinabi mo!

hehe! here it is! ^_^


----------



## Roshini

Hey thanks alot, kaibigan! Sorry couldn't be online just now. When I see your translation, I feel like I know it already. why is that so? I just feel like its all so easy, a matter of just putting the right words in the right place!! Di ba? *sigh*. Thanks again, is there anything I can do for ya? Mag-ingat ka palagi. Paalam.


----------



## wEi-wEi

hmm.. of course it has to be... coz recently you've been studying tagalog seriously and trying to apply it at saka gumagamit ka na din some of tagalog words... hehe! sorry, can't be online for this long... still not finished at my works... ^_^ mamimiss kita!!! jana!!!(japanese word of see ya! but am not sure in spelling...)


----------



## Roshini

its right. By the way, take your time with your work at mag-ingat ka palagi. huwag saty up all night and finishing your work. Anyway, all the best to you. Sana nasa mabuti kang kalagayan at mag-usap nalang tayo sa susunod!Sobra akong nagpapasalamat sa'yo. Sige, smile palagi.


----------



## DolphinBoy

wEi-wEi said:
			
		

> 1) Pwede bang bitiwan mo ako?
> 2) May gusto ka bang sabihin sa akin, Mang ______?
> 3) Isa akong tanga para pagkatiwalaan lahat ng sinabi mo!
> 
> hehe! here it is! ^_^



Translations for the first and second sentences are accurate, but I would use "paniwalaan" instead of "pagkatiwalaan" for the third sentence.

"Pagkatiwalaan" is to entrust; "paniwalaan" is to believe.


----------



## wEi-wEi

> Translations for the first and second sentences are accurate, but I would use "paniwalaan" instead of "pagkatiwalaan" for the third sentence.
> 
> "Pagkatiwalaan" is to entrust; "paniwalaan" is to believe.



well... actually, in tagalog naman there's no really exact translation and if there is it depends on the sentence... and i think that as long as you can give what's expressed in the sentence it doesn't matter... for me... n_n


----------



## Roshini

Thanks alot guys, I really appreciate it. How do I say:

'I have you here woth me now.', 'No one leaves this house!', 'No one leaves this house until I find out the truth!'.

Oh ya, and what does 'bagay-bagay' mean?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jana337

Thread closed - it has drifted far away from the original topic(s).

Jana


----------

